# مشرف راح يتجوز... تعالى نشوف حصل أية ؟



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

*كان المشرف مرتبط بموعد مع العروس وأهلها
ليتقدم إليها ولكنه لم يشأ إغلاق المنتدى لمدة ساعة هى مدة اللقاء
مع الأهل فأخذ اللابتوب معه وشحنه على آخره وتابع الردود على
الأعضاء فى صفحة الشكاوى وهو فى طريقة للمنزل راكبا التاكسى*


بمجرد وصوله إلى العروس سأل عن أقرب فيشة كهرباء لأن الشحن شارف






على الإنتهاء
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




والد العروس: أهلا يابنى ... ....إزيك !!

المشرف(وهو مشغول بلوحة مفاتيح اللابتوب): أهلا بيك يا عمى .....
أنا يشرفنى إنى أطلب إيد بنتك مها .....موافق ولا لأ؟!!!!

تبادل كلا من والد العروس ووالدتها وأخيها نظرات الدهشة

والد العروس(مستغربا): حضرتك بتكلمنى ولا بتكلم حد على الإنترنت

المشرف(مازال منشغلا بلوحة المفاتيح): لا يا عمى أنا بكلمك إنت هو معقولة
أتكلم مع حد غيرك وأنا قدام حضرتك!!!

والدة العروس: طب يابنى طالما بتكلمنا بصلنا طيب
المشرف(لم يرفع عينه ويديه من على جهازه):ليه يا حاجة هو أنا هتكلم بعينى ولا ببقى؟!!!!

إقترب الولد الصغير(8سنوات) من العريس مبهورا بالابتوب(الجهاز المحمول) وهو يقول

الصبى: عمو .....هو الجهاز دة فيه ألعاب كتير زى الأتارى الى عندى؟!!

العريس(مازال منشغلا بجهازه): أيوة يا حبيبى وأحلى من الى عندك كمان
: طيب ممكن ألعب شوية .. ...عشان خاطرى يا عمو

(هنا فقط رفع العريس عينه من على جهازه لأول مرة وتوقف عن الكتابة
وهو يوشوش فى أذن الصبى)

العريس: لو خليت أبوك يوافق عليا هلعبك كتير قوى

طار الصبى فرحا وهو يقول
بابا بابا أنا موافق إن عمو يتجوز أختى الكبيرة أبلة ـــــــــــــــــــــ!!!!!!
ثم إلتفت إلى العريس وهو يقول
ألف مبروك يا عمو!

الوالد(صارخا): أمشى ياد خش ذاكر . .... مبقاش إلا إنت يا أبو ريالة الى هتوافق ومتوافقشى
مشى الولد باكيا ولم يهتم به العريس وقد عاد إلى جهازه منشغلا)

الوالد: إنت يا حبيبى إنت كمان .....إنت إيه حكايتك ؟

العريس: حكاية إيه يا عمى .....أنا معنديش حكايات إنت عندك؟!!!

الوالد(بضجر): إنت جاى تهزر

(لم يعره العريس أى إهتمام وقد ظهر مشغولا بموضوع ما على جهازه)

فإقتربت الأم من الوالد وتكلمت هامستاالأم: إلا قولى يا برعى .....هو الجدع دة بيعمل إيه على البتاع الى معاه دة ....
.وإزاى بيكلمنا وهو بيحرك إديه الإثنين على الزراير دى كلها؟

الوالد: والله معرفشى يا تفيدة..... يظهر والله أعلم إنه بيكتب الكلام الى
بيقوله لنا فيطلع من بقه!!!!!!!


الأم: يا ندامتى !!!..... معقولة دى يا برعى ؟!!


الأب:طبعا يا تفيدة معقولة ماهو إحنا فى عصر التكنولوبيا!!!
إنتى مش شفتى إزاى كان ملهوف على أى فيشة كهربا أول ما جيه لأن
الشحن بتاع الكلام بتاعه كان هيخلص!

الأم: يا خويا الى يعيش ياما يشوف!!!
على كدة يا برعى لو النور قطع هيبقى أخرس؟!!!!

الأم: طب يا خويا لازم لو وافقت عليه نشترى للبت كرتونة حجارة قلم
عشان تبقى عاملة حسابها فى أى وقت!!!(صارخا): هو أنا معقولة أوافق على الآلة دى .....ليه من قلة الرجالة يعنى

العريس: حضرتك بتكلمنى يا عمى

الأب: لأ يا حبيبى أنا بكلم تفيدة

العريس: تفيدة مين ؟

(دخلت العروسة فى هذه اللحظة مكسوفة وهى تنظر إلى الأرض
وبيدها أكواب العصير ولكنها لم تلاحظ فيشة الكهرباء فإنقلبت
على وجهها أرضا وإنفصلت الفيشة )
العريس(صارخا): إيه الى هببتيه دة .....إنتى إزاى تفصلى الجهاز!!

الأم(بصوت خافت): يا حلاوة .....أهو بيتكلم من غير كهربا أهو يا برعى

الأب(بصوت خافت): ماهو كان شحن على الآخر يا تفيدة .....افهمى بقى

ثم إلتفت إلى العريس قائلا


الوالد: إيه يابنى قلة الذوق دى إنت بتصرخ فى عروستك وإنت جاى تتقدملها؟!!
دة بدل ما تساعدها إنها تقوم وتودها بكلمتين بعد ما فيشتك الهباب دى وقعتها
العريس: يعنى أساعدها تقوم ولا ألحق أشغل الجهاز عشان المنتدى ما يتعطلشى؟!!

الأب: دة جيل إيه دة.....هو جاى لينا منين دة!

العروسة: من النت يا بابا.....من النت

الأم: الله يقطع النت والى شغالين فى النت !
يا رب تيجى عاصفة تسومانى على النت والى فيه!!!!!

الأب:ممكن بقى يابنى تقفل المخروب دة وتكلمنا شوية


العريس: خلاص يا عمى المساعد بتاعى جه بدالى دلوقتى

إلتفت الجميع حولهم يبحثون عن ذلك المساعد فضحك موديراتور
العريس (ضاحكا): لأ يا جماعة أنا اقصد إن المساعد بتاعى أخذ مكانى
فى الشغل دلوقتى يعنى أنا دلوقتى جاهز لأى إستفسار لمدة ربع ساعة

الأب: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .....طيب يابنى طالما مش فاضى ليه حددت المعاد دة
مش كنت تحدد معاد تكون فاضى فيه
العريس: يا عمى خير البر عاجله

الأب: طيب..... إحنا لسة متعرفناش بإسمك ولا شغلتك
ولا سنك ولا شهادتك ولا أى حاجة خالص!

العريس: أنا اسمى موديراتور ...دة الإسم المستعار!

ضحكت العروسة وهى تقول: لا يا ماما دة النيك نيم بتاعه


الأم: ال إيه يا ضنايا؟‍‍!

العريس: خلاص يا جماعة .....أنا إسمى سعيد وعندى 25 سنة 



يعنى تأبيدة‍‍‍!!!
معايا شهادات كتيرة لو قلتها لكم كلها يبقى هنقعد يومين فبلاش أحسن
وشغلتى مشرف عام على منتدى الفقر حشمة

نظر الأب إلى المشرف وملابسه البسيطة غير المتناسقة وهو يقول
سيماهم على وجوههم‍‍‍‍!!!‍‍‍‍

العروسة(مبتسمة): بجد إنت المشرف بتاع الفقر حشمة .....
ده أنا مشتركة فيه من 5 شهور

العريس: ما شاء الله....بس إنتى مش ملتزمة بقوانين المنتدى
ولابسة كويس وعايشة فى عيشة آخر أبهة

العروسة: أنا عملت كدة عشان عارفة إن فيه عريس جاى يخطبنى

الأب: إنت يابنى عاوزها تلبس إيه .....هدوم مقطعة

العريس: لا يا عمى خلاص مش مهم لما أبقى أتجوزها أبقى أقطع لها هدومها‍‍‍‍‍‍!

الأب: ومين قالك إنى وافقت عليك أصلا

العروسة: ومتوافقشى ليه يا بابا دة حتى الموديراتور أكيد هيخلينى مميزة فى المنتدى
مش كدة برضه يا موديراتور

العريس: طبعا وهعينك معانا من المشرفين على قسم لوحدك

العروسة(بسعادة): بجد..... هتعينى مشرفة على قسم لوحدى

العريس: طبعا وهديكى أسهل وأحسن قسم فى المنتدى

العروسة(فرحانة): هييييه .....هتدينى قسم إيه ؟

العريس: الشكاوى!!!

العروسة (صارخة)
: لا أرجوك .....كله إلا الشكاوى

هز العريس كتفيه وهو يقول
خلاص نفتح قسم للوفيات وأعينك مشرفة عليه

الأب: يا ترى خلصتوا ولا لسة

نظر العريس فى ساعته وهو يقول: أنا فعلا وقتى قرب ينتهى
لأن المساعد بتاعى عنده ميعاد مهم ولازم أدخل مكانه

الأب: أنا مش موافق على الجوازة دى


العروسة: ليه يا بابا دة انا.....

قاطعها الأب صارخا : اخرصى يا بت إنتى وروحى ذاكرى لأخوكى

خرجت العروسة باكية غاضبة بينما إلتفت الأب إلى العريس قائلا
شوف يابنى .....لما تبقى تفضى للجواز إبقى تعالى إتجوز بنتى .....
لكن طول ما إنت فى الفقر حشمة دة مالكشى عرايس عندى
فاهمنى

العريس: خلاص يا عمى براحتك .....بس إذا كان منتدى الفقر حشمة
هو الى مزعلك أنا ممكن أسيبه

الأب(فرحا): بجد يابنى .....طيب سيبه هو فعلا الى مزعلنى
لو سيبته أنا هسيبلك بنتى بدون أى كلام


شكره العريس ثم جاء إليه فى اليوم التالى ومعه نفس اللابتوب وهو يقول
أنا سيبت الفقر حشمة من إمبارح وإشتركت فى منتدى تانى اسمه

اللاجــئـيـن >>>>



سقط الأب على الأرض ميتا وصرخت الأم وبكت العروسة وأخيها الصغير
بينما جلس العريس فى غرفة الصالون يتابع منتداه الجديد

*للامانه الموضوع منقول*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

مشرفين اخر زمن

هههههههههههههههههه 

ميررررررسى يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مشرفين اخر زمن​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه ​
> ميررررررسى يا جوجو​
> ...


*ايييييييييييوة *
*ها الكلمة *
*مشرفين اخر زمن*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا كيرو على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2009)

* ههههههههههههههههههه


يا حرام ابو العروس 

مرسي يا جوجو

روووووووووعة ​*


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة 
اية المشرفين دول يا اخويا
وهو كل المنتديات الى بيشترك فيها كدة فقرية 
مرسى يا come
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *يا حرام ابو العروس *​
> ...


*ههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا روز*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**
​ 


نفرتاري قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة
> اية المشرفين دول يا اخويا
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*حالة صعب بجد*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## Mary Gergees (11 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
جامد اوى الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك
*


----------



## tena_tntn (11 يونيو 2009)

حلوة جدا 
مرسي


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *جامد اوى الموضوع *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> ​


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​ 


tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة جدا
> مرسي


*شكرا اختى العزيزة على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يونيو 2009)

ونعمة المشرفين


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*بس على فكرة الحكاية مش معممة يعنى *
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا  يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه

وحين عرض المسلسل مات المشاهدون جميعا :t33:

حلوووووة ياجوجو

أوعى بقى لما تروح تخطب تعمل كده يا أستاذ وتكسفنا 

ههههههه

ثانكس ياجوجو​


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*اها يا مرمر *
*بالذات بقى ان الكمبيوتر بتاعى فعلا لاب توب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا الك ولمرورك يا مرمر *
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*
**​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا جوجو
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك يا روكا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوووووووووو كتير اخي جوجو
تشكرات


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا حبيبى كليمو*
*نورتنى بمرورك ربنا يباك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## cross of jesus (13 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

ده عريس ممل جدددددددددا

ميرسى يا جوجو

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ما قلنا مشرفين اخر زمن ماحدا صدقنى*
*ههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (13 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك الموضوع جامد اوى
و ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2009)

*سكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
جاااامدة قوووى
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2009)

_*انا في الحاله دي بناشد روك 
واقوله بليز 
مش عايز ابقي مشرف
لاني بصراحه 
عايز ادوز 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي جوجو علي الموضوع الجميل
:d​*_


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*انا في الحاله دي بناشد روك ​*_
> _*واقوله بليز *_
> _*مش عايز ابقي مشرف*_
> _*لاني بصراحه *_
> ...


**
*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (15 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشرفين اخر زمن


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك يا مرمورة *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## happy angel (16 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههه

حلوه اوووووى*​


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا يا امى لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## zama (17 يوليو 2009)

بأمانة موضوع عسل أوى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## just member (17 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا يا مينا بجد*
*نورتنى يا باشا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

